# Another week - another star



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

This is "Colorado" #6 (only 44 left to go)










This one was rather simple, so it didn't take that long.

I decided to try the rose I had downloaded last weekend. I figure I'll make them as I have time, and then decide what to do with them










Now I have to switch gears and go make supper. Grilled turkey sandwiches tonight.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I like that star.


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

I love the rose!


----------



## margo (May 29, 2002)

I like them both! You have a definite knack for color selection, etc. Yeah, domestic duties always interfere with creative work. Drat!
:yuck:


----------



## CuriousWanderer (Feb 23, 2014)

Those are both fabulous! I am so jealous.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Oh golly, they are both stunning! You do amazing work!


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

Like the start Love the rose.. You do beautiful work...


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

I need to get my computer fixed so I can print these. I'm loving them!


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

I just went over to the quilting board. I see you have to buy the book to participate. I guess I'll just look at all the pretty blocks, lol
Heidi


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

You could make your own templates. Take a 6.5" square, draw a diagonal down the middle - and then mark off the points. All of these are four identical left had diagonals and four identical right hand diagonals. After you have that basic design, make a bunch of copies - and take them one at a time to design a block- then copy that one four times onto lightweight paper to use for peicing.

If you trace it four times - I'd suggest being very careful to be exact.

I considered doing that - and after thinking about all the time I'd spend - I figured the book was well worth the money. 

I've been spending all morning cutting pieces for future blocks. I've got about 20 done - so still a long way to go!


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

I can't draw a square let alone make my own template, lol. I'm currently robbing Peder to pay Paul so the the book is out for the time being, lol. I have PLENTY of projects to work on. I don't need more!
Heidi


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

This week's star - Connecticut 











and another rose


----------

